# Is feeling that baby is so low normal at 28 weeks?



## Lea8198

I am 28 weeks tomorrow but this baby is really low. He was head down for my 20 week scan so i think he has just been fairly low most of the time. The sonographer mentioned how low he was to me.

Pretty much all of the movements i feel are really low. In my bottom and private parts. I can feel hiccups right around my cervix/bottom! I know this is baby number 3 so it might be different but i did not feel things like this until around 35 weeks with number 1 and 2. It just feels really low down....

Anyone else?


----------



## LadyH

I'm 28 weeks today and this is my second pregnancy. This baby seems very low too I can feel things much lower down than I did with my son at this stage!


----------



## Barbles

Me!! I posted earlier about about 2nd babies engaging earlier. Im also getting hiccups in my foof area and peeing every 3 seconds. When he moves it feels like Im going to pee. I asked my midwife about it yesterday but she said its nothing to worry about as they stil have plenty room to move about in there still yet.

Even his movements have reduced as he is much lower so I cant feel them as well, I havent had a movement above my belly button for a few days now.


----------



## sophie22

he was head down at my 20 week scan too, and he was very low down at 28 weeks aswell, but now hes started changing positions alot. so it does change


----------



## bee162

ive had 4 scans so far, and the last 3 scans mine has been head down(since 20 weeks) my bump seems to start halfway down to, the top is empty, i feel everything low down like you, so im hoping its a good sign n baby will come a little early lol xx


----------



## JustThisGirl

Nothing to worry about, baby can be low straight away not all babies are high up. My baby has been engaged since 32weeks but that doesn't mean he's coming... I'm now 38weeks+1 and he's still there just lower. 
Don't forget that baby can still move about.


----------



## Lea8198

Thanks all. Glad to hear I am not the only one with a low baby :) It just feels odd compared to my last 2 at this stage but i guess things are not so strong down there 3rd time around anyway ;-)


----------



## MarinesWife

Lea8198 said:


> I am 28 weeks tomorrow but this baby is really low. He was head down for my 20 week scan so i think he has just been fairly low most of the time. The sonographer mentioned how low he was to me.
> 
> Pretty much all of the movements i feel are really low. In my bottom and private parts. I can feel hiccups right around my cervix/bottom! I know this is baby number 3 so it might be different but i did not feel things like this until around 35 weeks with number 1 and 2. It just feels really low down....
> 
> Anyone else?

I feel the same way. My baby was head down at my 20 week scan and still at 25 and 27. I only feel him way down in my privates area and my bump is so low too. I hope this means that he will engage and come on time or a little early! :)


----------



## Kitten

My LO is very active and changes position regularly and I've definitely noticed her engaging and then popping back out again.


----------



## Lea8198

Here's hoping none of us with low babies go over eh? I doubt it means much though at this stage....hiccups in bottom as I type! Ugh!


----------



## georgina.miss

mine is low too = very low right from the start!!! My bump is really low down too and bambino is way below my belly button and always has been in the same position on the right- but this is REALLY strange- as im writing this for the first time EVER hes moved to my left side and positioned himself there it look so strange!! Maybe this is the stage they start getting ready and moving about so our bambino might do the same :) xxx


----------

